# panda goldfish



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

seen in local Big Al's --very cute pink and black assorted patterns.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I haven't seen a good clean Pandas in years. Since "Pandas" are supposed to be black and white with no other colors. Sure I'll see what people and places call "Pandas" with a bit of orange or brown (got sloppy with the program). That to me is just a try color. Yeah I know goldfish changes colors but if I'm paying "panda" prices I expect a black and white.


----------



## glitterfish (Nov 9, 2006)

I had a really nice butterfly tail panda tele and he turned completely white. Was still cute but it was disappointing.


----------



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

I have not seen a panda goldfish yet that is so colorful? Or maybe I just did not know that it was a panda goldfish. How can you tell if the goldfish is a panda breed? Sorry for the fish glitterfish.


----------

